# road set-up on mtb (stumpjumper HT)



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

can anyone advise on whether it's possible to use stumpy with a road wheels/tires set up? i travel to Europe quite frequently for my job and bought a bike to use there. now a lot of my friends that used to ride 100% mtb ride road more and more. i'm not there enough to justify buying a road bike, but would like to join then on the road. If i could easily swap wheels/tires on my stumpy HT, that would be ideal. Do you guys have any advice on what options i have/how to do that best? thanks
M.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm not sure about the wheels...but the brakes will definitely cause a problem. Road tires are seriously thin (20-30mm tops) as are wheels (18-25mm ave), MTB brakes wouldn't work with them.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Depending how fast, you can easily run road tyres on MTB wheels. Not sure how narrow, but I've run 38mm with no issues at all.

It's going to be relatively heavy and slow; even my HT with a locked out fork had some loss.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

You can get narrower slick tires made for 26" mountain bike wheels (maybe 1.25 to 1.5" wide). You can't use 700c road tires on a 26" wheel, nor 700c road wheels on a 26" mountain bike frame. You'd need 27.5" MTB wheels to get swappability with road tires/wheels, and that size wheel only just became popular this year.

Performance Bike has some slick MTB tire options. I did that while commuting by MTB for a little while, and its significantly better than knobby tires. I'd say OK for commuting or occasional, low mileage road use. I wouldn't bother trying to do any more to it than that or you'll end up with some hideous franken-bike useless for both purposes. If you are serious about riding road, look for a low-end or even second-hand road bike.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Yep, even on my 29er Stumpy with slicks there was quite a bit of loss in the (locked out) fork. Although, drop bars (or Mary bars) might make up for a lot compared to straight bars. I could swap to disk brake road wheels, if I made sure to shim the rotors out to the same location on both wheel sets. With that said, just wider slicks aren't too bad..


----------

